# New rzr 570



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone familiar with the new rzr? Is it underpowered for the size? I am looking for some reviews on this utv, I am intrigued by the overall width and price of it but want to make sure it will be able to perform on hills and such.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> Anyone familiar with the new rzr? Is it underpowered for the size? I am looking for some reviews on this utv, I am intrigued by the overall width and price of it but want to make sure it will be able to perform on hills and such.


Liz and charlies in marysvale has them for rent. I would recommend taking one out for the day and seeing if you like them first. I have spent 2 days in the RZR 4 this September I am spending 2 days in the Texryx 4 and come to a decision as to what my new side by side will be. Good luck!


----------

